# Some beginner plant questions



## roaf85 (Sep 9, 2008)

A few questions I thought of when I just planted my first plant last night in my tank:

Plants I am planting are Annubias and I plan to pick up java fern

1. I do not have any decent substrate, so basically gravel. Would I have to buy something like florish or will the plant be fine on its own? 

2. The tank does not sit in direct sunlight, but I imagine some light still gets to it. I was planning to set a timer for the light in my tank (15 watt nothing special) to be on from the time I got home at 5 pm till 10 pm at night. Would this be ok?

3. I bought one annubias bulb for 5 bucks and it didn't seem like much. Do I need a lot more or do I just need to give it time to grow? 

Thanks.


----------

